# Highbush Cranberry



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Highbush Cranberry bushes (viburnum triloba) create little red berries very similar to cranberries. This year is the first year my two bushes made enough berries to do something with. I've made two batches of jelly so far. It has been a learning experience, but so far so good. I've got more little jelly jars and more sugar and lots more berries! Interestingly, they have enough natural pectin that I only need to add sugar.

Anyone else used cranberries for anything?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maura, I have been thinking of growing some of those "highbush cranberry" bushes (viburnum triloba). We use a lot of cranberry sauce (jelled and berries) when I roast a hen and have dressing. I have been having to purchase the "canned" and want to get away from doing so. I just wasn't sure what the highbush would taste like.

Nice to know pectin is not needed.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I tried some great cranberry orange bread recently. I've got to find a recipe for that.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to hear it! Highbush cranberry is one of the "tree" seedlings I can get cheap from my local conservation office. I was hoping to put about 50 of them in next spring!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I want to know if they taste as good as the ones grown in a marsh.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

its funny you posted this. the neighbor has 4-5 big bushes and they are loaded and they looked tempting but wasn't sure if the where edible and for got to Google to earlier today.

found a wine recipe may try.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a third bush that I got from the same nursery, but a different variety. It is a huge disappointment. Lanky and nearly flower free. Before you buy fifty bushes, make sure they are dense, not lanky. High bush cranberries taste like cranberries. They are not good for eating raw unless you are starving. But, once you cook them in cranberry fashion you might not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Just found this thread... I LOVE highbush jelly. It should turn out the color of red plum jelly. I have thought about mixing the two in a batch. Drawback, it has a slight odor of ... well, old sneakers when the jar is first opened. Just let it breathe a minute and it is GREAT! Way worth the aroma hitch.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Gosh, they grow wild all over the streams, ponds, lakes & rivers up here. They're actually of the apple family, no relation to the cranberry you buy for turkey day. If you have a steam juicer, they make wonderful juice. It takes a bit to get over the stinky sock smell but sweetened, jellies & juice are delicious.

Did you know that the new spring shoots and bark are "cramp bark". An infusion will put a stop to muscle cramps, menstrual cramps, even premature labor. Hard to swallow but with some raw honey, just a sip or two starts to ease my granddaughters cramps.
I wonder how the wild ones up here would transplant.


----------

